# MountinMan & BuckJocko



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard of these lines?

If so can you please tell me about them?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Don't know much about bloodlines but I know who Ch Mountain Man's Homer is..


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah I found him...

But never hesrd of those lines..


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

My new guy Bomber is great grandson of Mountain Mans Bandit. Good game line I like their dogs.

Do you mean this Jocko?
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [392] :: CHAVIS' JOCKO (4XW)

I think he's a mayfield dog, also good lines.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> My new guy Bomber is great grandson of Mountain Mans Bandit.


Bomber? Please do share.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Posted a thread in Pics 
Here you go
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/10380-bomber.html


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Homer was one of the greatest and leaster hughes is a man amoung men in my opinion.
Homer is heavy zebo blood i believe and both where very hard mouthed as evident by the scare tissue on homers face,one of the best.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Actually cant find any relation to zebo besides ownership by the mountain man so for now i will reiterate that statement.


----------



## hounddog73 (Jan 16, 2009)

love the look of homer


----------



## lostnadrm (Feb 4, 2009)

i need info on mountain man to. I was told my puppy's dame is colby and athe sire is jeep and mountain man...im still waiting to see the pedigree.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

What do you want to know exactly and I will do my best, I am more familiar with jocko than mountain man's blood but he ran several different things, mountain man loved good dogs and nothing bloodline biasis. Jocko was jocko.


----------



## lostnadrm (Feb 4, 2009)

I guess info on who he was. how the dogs performed. there general color i guess just general info.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

*heres one of the best vid's on the net about lester hueghs,more of a flash film*
He was/is a breeder,had dogs like zebo and homer,some of the best,not a line,a breeder,his dogs established lines but he was a man that ran a kennel he wasnt a line of dogs.




IF IT SAYS THE VIDEO NO LONGER EXSISTS CLICK ON IT TWICE.
THANX KEITH.


----------

